
  Gmail Creator Thinks Email Will Last Forever. And Hasn’t Tried Google Wave.  - dwynings
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/20/gmail-creator-thinks-email-will-last-forever-and-hasnt-tried-google-wave/
======
haseman
Anyone who thinks Google Wave is an email replacement hasn't used Wave
either....

It's buggy, slow, and there are some user-interaction cases that just aren't
covered. I look forward to it living up to the kind of system it could be, but
it just isn't quite there yet. Admittedly, it's still in beta, but I'm
surprised... Google's beta's are usually finished products.

------
bumblebird
The invite only strategy of Google Wave seems like a complete mis-step to me.
It makes absolutely no sense unless people you know are also using Google
Wave.

~~~
moron4hire
GMail Beta started out invite-only, and was that way for quite a while,
thought by the time I got into it, I didn't have any friends who needed an
invite.

~~~
gkefalas
True, but Gmail is email, which meant you could still interact with everyone
else.

